# The Chilling Adventures of Sabrina



## Cathbad (Oct 27, 2018)

Yes - it's baaack!  (On Netflix)

It's darker and gorier - and quite good!

BTW:  Salem is a _Badass_!


----------



## The Bluestocking (Oct 28, 2018)

@Cathbad I just finished bingeing this over the weekend!

SO. GOOD.

Love that it's so darn feminist too - my kinda show!

Note: My purist geek friends are lamenting the mispronounciation of "Samhain" and that Salem doesn't have a huge role but I just shrugged at that - you can't have everything and what they did have was awesome!


----------



## Anthoney (Oct 28, 2018)

I thought it was good.  A little slow in a few parts but it has a strong ending.  Definitely a little dark.


----------



## Cathbad (Oct 30, 2018)

It quite flustered me when 



Spoiler



Zelda murdered Hilda!!


 Fortunately, it was worked out/explained.  

A few scenes have been a bit (unstable? fuzzy?), but not worse than most series' first seasons.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Oct 30, 2018)

BUT...

Where's the magic?

We see a lot of plot, but HP it ain't. Flashing stobe lights and dim scenes in mines, people standing in circles,  but no actual magic.

Also at times it's a bit OTT, but so far I'm still watching.


----------



## Cathbad (Oct 30, 2018)

No magic _and _over the top?  Wow.  

There has been powerful magic - but it hasn't come with light shows and pyrotechnic explosions:  Possession, shapeshifting, (some form of) teleportation, interdimensional portals, resurrections.

True, the original series dealt with "throw-away" or "silly" magic - but it was a comedy.  In this series, there's no warts on Susan's nose, no paper eaten by a dog recovered, or a messy kitchen cleaning itself.  This series has, for the most part, taken a turn toward the dramatic.  I like it, and don't at all miss that _silly_ magic!


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Oct 30, 2018)

@Cathbad 

You surely have to admit the devil is a bit with his monster horns and teeth for a tum is just a bit OTT.

Not to mention the red mist hanging tree.

Not to mention the strutting stereotypical three witches.

Not to mention the auties.

Not to mention the English teacher.

BUT, it's good fun and I'm still hanging in there.


----------



## Cathbad (Oct 30, 2018)

TheEndIsNigh said:


> the devil is a bit with his monster horns


This is the rip-off version, culled from Celtic mythology.  The Horned God was demonized by Christians, and a version of him was adopted as "The Devil" - albeit made more grotesque.


----------



## Anthoney (Oct 30, 2018)

This is a remake of a show that had many of the witch cliches built-in.  If they are going to make any effort at all to have this show be a reflection of the original then they need to be addressed here.  They are not running from the witch tropes.  They're using them although in a darker way than the original.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Oct 31, 2018)

Cathbad said:


> It quite flustered me when
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was like: "WTF?!" and then later: "Oh, okay..."


----------



## The Bluestocking (Oct 31, 2018)

Anthoney said:


> This is a remake of a show that had many of the witch cliches built-in.  If they are going to make any effort at all to have this show be a reflection of the original then they need to be addressed here.  They are not running from the witch tropes.  They're using them although in a darker way than the original.



It's not so much a remake of the original show as it is an adaptation of the comic book series of the same name. A few years back, Archie Comics launched their horror imprint which features all the Archie characters and series re-imagined in the Horror genre.

The original TV series in the 90s was based on the original kid-friendly mainstream Sabrina comic book series.

Frankly, I much prefer this Horror-tinged version much better.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Oct 31, 2018)

The Bluestocking said:


> I was like: "WTF?!" and then later: "Oh, okay..."



But...

Because they've chosen to remake/rehash and old TV series, we knew it would be rectified and she would be back.

Had they put some effort in to coming up with dare I say it, "a new idea", we would have been left  'In the Dark'.

Plus we also know that it can be done cos Voldamort showed us the way.


----------



## Cathbad (Oct 31, 2018)

TheEndIsNigh said:


> Because they've chosen to remake/rehash and old TV series, we knew it would be rectified and she would be back.


I must be slow then, because I thought she was gone for good!


----------



## Cathbad (Nov 11, 2018)

Aw, dang!

They've apparently taken Sabrina off Netflix - and I wasn't done watching the season!!


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Nov 11, 2018)

@Cathbad, _Chilling Adventures of Sabrina _is still available on Netflix where I live (Europe)...I'm shocked they've made it unavailable elsewhere. Maybe send their customer service an e-mail? I thought this was one of their big shows, and would be really surprised if they'd remove it anywhere.

My wife and I loved this...it did slow down a few times, but each time it came back fast and furious (with only one show I'd consider filler; the dream-demon thingy). It surprised me how adult it was, mostly, and I thought the acting/effects/storylines were terrific. 

Seems a show Buffy fans might enjoy very much.


----------



## Cathbad (Nov 11, 2018)

Cat's Cradle said:


> @Cathbad, _Chilling Adventures of Sabrina _is still available on Netflix where I live (Europe)...I'm shocked they've made it unavailable elsewhere. Maybe send their customer service an e-mail? I thought this was one of their big shows, and would be really surprised if they'd remove it anywhere.
> 
> My wife and I loved this...it did slow down a few times, but each time it came back fast and furious (with only one show I'd consider filler; the dream-demon thingy). It surprised me how adult it was, mostly, and I thought the acting/effects/storylines were terrific.
> 
> Seems a show Buffy fans might enjoy very much.


I've been expecting it.  Social media has been awash with news of its happening.  Seems they're involved in troubles with a Satanic group dismayed the show is using an image of their god, and promoting negative things with it.


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Nov 11, 2018)

Ah, yes, I have read about that. Seems like a legal issue, then ... hopefully it'll be settled, and the series will be back on reasonably soon. I guess the legal thing hasn't been an issue (at least yet) where I am.


----------



## HareBrain (Nov 11, 2018)

A bit stupid and lazy of the programme-makers to use such an obviously close version of the Satanic temple's statue. The Goat of Mendes image, which isn't that different (and, incidentally, has nothing to do with Satan or Satanism) has been around since the 1850s and must be in the public domain.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Nov 11, 2018)

Well, we've got to episode 7 or there abouts.

I confess one of my original issues was the OTT classic devil representation.

However, I'm surprised that you could trademark something like that, given it is a fairly common portrayal.

The joys of living in the US I suppose.

I will say that it was getting better and my original complaint of the lack of magic (or manifestations thereof) was improving. The exorcism episode was reasonable although a bit Omenish. Having said that it was possibly better than the Omen but it could I'm older now.

Howevr, I think it is still available here in the UK so I guess the only thing I can suggest for our American cousins is :-

Contact your Congressman.

Maybe if you had all voted differently


----------



## Anthoney (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm in the US (if Florida counts) and it's still available to me.  I watched the whole thing the first day so I don't need it but I just checked and it's there.


----------



## Vladd67 (Dec 18, 2018)

‘Chilling Adventures of Sabrina’ renewed for 16 additional episodes by Netflix


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (Jan 27, 2020)

Anybody started watching season 3 yet? I'm about three episodes in, and... it's going H.P. Lovecraft! (This is hardly a spoiler, it's evident from episode 1 already.) This, I must say, I didn't expect.


----------



## nixie (Jan 7, 2021)

I'm late to the party, only on season one episode 3.


----------

